# A Few Pigeons in NJ



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I am moving on to racing and since I've had my pigeons I have aquired a few birds. I am looking to place a few of my birds into GOOD homes that will provide a 100% loving, caring, forever home for these birds. I am located in Southern New Jersey and would prefer local pick-up but I will ship them if you pay. I MUST see loft photos via email or snail mail before you recieve any birds.

Among the birds are the following:

White homers (Pure white, splash, Grizzle)
Swiss Mondaine (Pure White)

Please email me for details and photos. [email protected]

Thanks!

Luis


----------

